# Gaggia Classic - not working, help!



## susaevan (May 13, 2016)

Hello all, I am new to this forum and it would be amazing, if one of you knowledgeable and friendly people could help. I bought the Gaggia Classic RI8161 Coffee Machine in 2010 and for about 12 months it made me very happy. Then one day the pump sounded different (weak) and no water would come through. I tried descaling, but as it would not pump, that didnt really work. I am ashamed to say that I let the machine sit unused for 4 years while I had children and got on with life. I would love to revive it, but Gaggia are of no help at all. They only told me to send it in and get it repaired for over £100 (including postage). Any ideas what I could try before going down this expensive road? I used to have a Baby Gaggia years ago and had exactly the same problem. I replaced the pump at the time and that did the trick. Could that help this time? Anything else I should try first before doing that? It would be a shame to replace the pump, if that is not the problem. As I said, it would be wonderful, if you guys could help. Many thanks, Susanne


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I would say without hesitation this is your solenoid valve being blocked by scale.

This is very common.

An easy and free fix if you are a bit handy at diy and have the relevant tools.

I'll find the guide to doing it and edit it into this post.

Heres the guide. I had the same problem and this was extremely useful. I can now have my solenoid off, cleaned and back on in under 15 mins

I did use the piece of wood method but have found there is no need, you just need another spanner to hold the body of the solenoid with whilst you use another spanner to undo it.

You may have to repeat the process because there may be loose scale still in the boiler which could almost immediately block the solenoid valve again after you have cleared it of detritus.

http://reedsmeals.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/overhaul-of-gaggia-classic-espresso.html


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi Sustenance

I have the same model classic RI8161 and have modded it a lot. Great machines for the money, but you must look after them with regular maintenance. Cleaning and descaling regularly is important.

The RI8161 has the smaller CEME solenoid valve. You could upgrade to the type used in the original Gaggia version (pre-Philips). These are easily available online from several sellers.

I would strongly recommend that you also upgrade the shower plate with the IMS competition shower screen and its holder with the brass version from shockwaves on eBay. They also carry quite a few bits and pieces useful to Classic owners. Not least of which is a 65 watt pump replacement which I have found to be a big improvement on the stock ULKA. Welcome to the world of the Gaggia Classic!


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

Sustenance?! I typed susaevan. Blimmin' predictive text!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

@S-Presso do you have the shockwaves version? It's a lot different to the stock aluminium and the usual brass replacement. The brass one I have is basically a stumpy cylinder and it doesn't hold the group seal in very wel. The holes were also a little too small and caused jetting.

The stock aluminium one has a very slightly sloped outer edge that is a lot better and if this has been replicated in this brass version it would be a better option to go for.

Can you put up some pictures?


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi timmyjj21,

Yes, it's the shockwaves version I have. Had the partsguru one for a few years and this one is much better, although it doesn't have sloped edges (measured it with a caliper gauge - 58.09mm dia. top to bottom at the outer edge). The main thing for me is that it doesn't produce that horrible grey sludge that the alloy one does when it's soak cleaned, and the coffee tastes much better. There are excellent photos of the top and bottom on the shockwaves shop pages on ebay and you can see that there is much more space for the water to flow. Although I did take a dremel to it and the IMS screen at the center to get a good seal at the outer edge. Hope this helps.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Ah, I did wonder about the central screw hole. Shame it needs modifying for the IMS screen, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

Had to modify the partsguru one as well! Never tried the original with the IMS...


----------



## susaevan (May 13, 2016)

Thanks so much for replying! I have managed to revive my Gaggia by replacing the pump, but I am not there yet, as the water flow is far too fast and I am getting slightly desperate. Before the machine went dead, it all seemed easy. Using the pressurised filter and pre-ground Illy coffee (I know, I know), I used to get a decent shot (sweet and strong). Now with my pressurised basket I will get a double shot in about 8 seconds. The coffee shoots out all foamy and then calms down, but tastes watery and bitter. I use espresso that I buy at Drury's and they ground it for me. I have now tried to do some research on this site and others. I totally get that the coffee (especially grind and freshness) counts etc, but I did use to be able to get a decent espresso with pre-ground coffee.

I have descaled several times and replaced shower disc, gasket and headgroup plate. The new pump is an ULKA and we have also taken the solenoid valve out and cleaned it. I now worry that there is something wrong with the machine. Before I send it to an expensive service, is there anything else I can try. Change the coffee? Might a new filter help? I am worried that the flow will be even stronger with a standard filter. I know a grinder is on the cards, but I would like to know that the Gaggia is in working order, before I spend more money.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

I've just upgraded from a Classic, and learnt a lot on this forum... still am!

It sounds like your machine is working, perhaps it's been too long to remember accurately what it was like years ago... no offence intended.

In retrospect I don't think I ever had a good espresso using pre-ground supermarket beans.

Your issues, sounded like my old shots... too quick, frequently bitter always watery.

You've already cleaned and replaced a few items, so perhaps it's just your coffee/tamp that is a problem.

I've never used the pressurised basket... do you have a standard basket? If so, why not get that working. From what I've read, pressurised filter is a no, no.

Have you a tamper? is it the black plastic one or a proper one? Are you even tamping? sorry!

What beans are you currently using? and how fresh? Really fresh roasts often give a foamy extraction... I usually rest mine for 7-10 days... if I've not run out!

Don't send your machine to Gaggia... I'm sure you've get it sorted here

PS, there is the OVP mod, which reduces pressure... see here, not sure if your machine is suitable for the mod... others more qualified will offer up some thoughts.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3859-Adjusting-the-OPV-(over-Pressure-Valve)-Gaggia-Classic

Starter for 10 nothing else... don't get despondent!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Where are you, maybe someone close by has a classic (and grinder) who could help you out. I'm in Glasgow if that's nearby.


----------

